# 2. Saarschleifen-Bike-Marathon



## Saarschleife (16. April 2006)

Hallo Saarschleifen-Biker,

Am Mittwoch den 19. April 2006 ist der Voranmeldeschluss zum 2. Saarschleifen-Bike-Marathon.
Bei Meldung nach dem 19. April besteht kein Anspruch auf das Teilnehmer-Shirt!!!

Die Online-Anmeldung wird am Donnerstag den 04. Mai geschlossen.

Bei Nachmeldungen am Veranstaltungswochenende wird aus organisatorischen Gründen eine Nachmeldegebühr von 5 fällig.

Grüße


----------



## Limit83 (16. April 2006)

Ich freu mich drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (16. April 2006)

jadoch! kein stress!

setz doch wenigstens n link hier rein, wenn deine infos schon so spärlich sind....
http://www.saarschleifen-bike-marathon.de


----------



## zeitweiser (16. April 2006)

http://www.saarschleifen-bike-marathon.de/strecke.php
und noch ein Link
Es lohnt sich wirklich. Bei der Streckenbesichtigung  am Samstag war schon fast ein komplettes Marathonfeld am Start.
Top Strecke mit perfekter Organisation zu fairen Preisen.


----------



## Limit83 (17. April 2006)

Wenn ihr etwas über diese Streckenbesichtiung lesen wollt, empfehle ich euch folgende Seite:
http://www.nmbiking.de/tagebuch.htm
War wirklich gut! Aber das Tolle find ich diese atemberaubende Landschaft entlang der Saarschleife!
Grüße Limit!


----------



## rpo35 (19. April 2006)

zeitweiser schrieb:
			
		

> ...Bei der Streckenbesichtigung am Samstag war schon fast ein komplettes Marathonfeld am Start...


Mit anderen Worten: Die Strecke ist bis zum 7. völlig im Eimer ?  
in auch wieder dabei, allerdings diesmal "nur" die mittlere Distanz. Ich mag's einfach nicht über Start/Ziel zu kommen, um dann quasi nochmal die selbe Runde drehen zu müssen... 

Ansonsten kann ich die Veranstaltung jedem empfehlen; top Orga, super Strecke und gute Infrastruktur !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Saarschleife (27. April 2006)

Hallo Saarschleifen-Biker,

Am Donnerstag den 04. Mai 2006 um 12.00 Uhr ist der Anmeldeschluss zum 2. Saarschleifen-Bike-Marathon.
Nachmeldung nach dem 04. Mai sind nur noch am Veranstaltungswochenende vor Ort (bis Teilnehmerlimit) möglich.
Startnummernausgabe und Nachmeldung sind am Samstag von 18.00 - 20.00 Uhr und am Sonntag von 07.30 bis 09.00 Uhr. Die Startnummernausgabe und Nachmeldung schließt am Sonntag pünktlich um 09.00 Uhr. Spätere Meldungen können leider nicht mehr berücksichtigt werden. Wir bitten deshalb um rechtzeitige Anreise um einen reibungslosen Ablauf zu ermöglichen.

Wichtig: Teilnehmer die nicht in der offiziellen Online-Starterliste geführt werden sind verpflchtet einen Nachweis über die Bezahlung der Startgebühr mitzubringen (Kontoauszug etc.).

Bei Nachmeldungen am Veranstaltungswochenende wird aus organisatorischen Gründen eine Nachmeldegebühr von 5 fällig.

Alle Infos unter: http://www.saarschleifen-bike-marathon.de

Bringt gutes Wetter mit.

Grüße


----------



## Vars.Molta (4. Mai 2006)

Yeah, bringt Sonnencreme mit
 
 gruss


----------



## rpo35 (4. Mai 2006)

Vars.Molta schrieb:
			
		

> Yeah, bringt Sonnencreme mit
> 
> gruss


Schon eingepackt... 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## bikehumanumest (4. Mai 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit anderen Worten: Die Strecke ist bis zum 7. völlig im Eimer ?
> in auch wieder dabei, allerdings diesmal "nur" die mittlere Distanz. Ich mag's einfach nicht über Start/Ziel zu kommen, um dann quasi nochmal die selbe Runde drehen zu müssen...
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



wie nur die mittlere... dann bist du ja schon extrem relaxt bis ich irgendwann das ziel erreiche...
komme übrigens jetzt doch als einzelteam blackforest weil 2 leute bundesliga heubach fahren,der 3.aktuell das schultereckgelenk angeknackst hat und der 4.mitstreiter seit seinem skiunfall wegen problemen im hws bereich nicht mehr biken kann...

außerdem weiß ich noch nicht mit was ich da fahren werde,weil mein neues teambike schon wieder retour zum hersteller ist...
aber ich hab ja noch 2 tage zeit zum schrauben...
ist jetzt eigentlich die 2006er strecke noch traillastiger geworden ? 
oder wie sehen die neuen abschnitte aus ???
kannst mir ja tipps geben,wo wir nicht mehr "gegeneinander" auf der langstrecke kämpfen...
joe


----------



## rpo35 (4. Mai 2006)

bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> ...kannst mir ja tipps geben,wo wir nicht mehr "gegeneinander" auf der langstrecke kämpfen...
> joe


Würde ich gerne, hab aber selbst keine Ahnung ob und was sich an der Strecke geändert hat. Dafür bin ich selbst ein bisschen weit ab vom Schuß... 
Handynr. ist gespeichert. Übrigens bin ich diesmal nicht so leicht zu erkennen (Flammendesign); mein neues Kostüm: Rotwilderer  

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (4. Mai 2006)

bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> ist jetzt eigentlich die 2006er strecke noch traillastiger geworden ?
> oder wie sehen die neuen abschnitte aus ???



es sind schon ein paar trails und schlüsselstellen dazu gekommen. es gibt eine zusätzliche kurze treppe, die nicht ganz ohne ist. neu ist auch ein langer anstieg durch ein traumhaftes tälchen, der richtig in die beine geht. 

die strecke macht richtig spass ! und dann noch die wetter-aussichten...


----------



## _t.o.o.l_ (5. Mai 2006)

Hallo liebe "Zuschauer"  

Zuschauerpunkte

Zuschauerpunkt 1 "Sparkassentrail"

Die spektakulärste Abfahrt im Rennen wird von allen Teilnehmern durchfahren.
Zu erreichen: Mit dem Auto bis Mettlach,parken im Bereich Brücke Mettlach, von dort zu Fuß Richtung Lutwinus Kapelle(Saar-Radweg Richtung Saarhölzbach)ca. 10 Minuten Fußweg.
Wann? - Spitze Marathon 1. Runde ab ca. 10.20 Uhr
- Spitze Marathon 2. Runde ab ca. 12.30 Uhr
- Spitze Kruzstrecke ab ca. 10.50 Uhr
- Spitze Halbmarathon ab ca. 11.50 Uhr

Zuschauerpunkt 2 "Waldparkplatz"

Krurze aber extrem steile Abfahrt, garantiert SEHENSWERT!!!!
Zu erreichen: Mit dem Auto bis Saarhölzbach über B51, vorbei am Ort in Richtung Saarburg, letzte Einfahrt Saarhölzbach, dann erste Einfahrt links durch Eisenbahnbrücke, durch Wohngebiet bis Turnhalle, anschließend zu Fuß bis Waldparkplatz (ca. 5 Min Fußweg)
Wann? - Spitze Marathon Runde 1 ab ca.10.30 Uhr
- Spitze Marathon 2. Runde ab ca. 12.40 Uhr
- Spitze Halbmarathon ab ca. 12.00 Uhr

Zuschauerpunkt 3 "Energis-Sprintwertung"

Wie Erik Zabel und Allessandro Pettachi sprinten hier die schnellsten von Marathon und Halbmarathon um Sprintprämien Zu erreichen: Wie Zuschauerpunkt 1 parken im Bereich Brücke Mettlach, anschließend zu Fuß über Marktplatz bis alte Abtei(ca. 5 Minuten Fußweg)
Wann? - Spitze Marathon ab ca. 11.00 Uhr 
- Spitze Kurzstrecke ab ca. 11.15 Uhr
- Spitze Halbmarathon ab ca. 12.45 Uhr

Zuschauerpunkt 4 "Staustufe Mettlach"

Absoluter Hammeranstieg. Hier kann jeder Biker etwas Aufmunterung und Motivation gebrauchen. Wir zählen auf euch!!!!!!
Zu erreichen: Wie Zuschauerpunkt 1u.3 parken im Bereich Brücke Mettlach. 
Anschließend zu Fuß Straße Bohnenberg neben Autoteile Hoffmann folgen. Am Ende der Straße immer geradeaus bis ihr die ersten gequälten Gesichter seht.
Wann? Zuschauerpunkt 3 + 5 Minuten


Gruss und bis Sonntag

_t.o.o.l_


----------



## easymtbiker (7. Mai 2006)

und, wie lief´s?

also die strecke fand ich echt klasse! keine langweilige abfahrt dabei und viele schöne technische trails (hier dank an die jungs aus neustadt, die mir das bergabrocken beigebracht haben )
die einzige kleine kritik: das präparierte schlammloch zum schluss fand ich albern. ansonsten ein rundum gelungener marathon. am ende bergauf fahren und nicht ins ziel rollen können ist ganz schön fiess....

persönliche ärgernisse: bei der anreise geblitzt worden (war nich der einzige-wie kann man nur sonntags morgens blitzen ) und in der startaufstellung nen platten bekommen- ist mir auch noch nicht passiert. naja, bis zum start war der ersatzschlauch eingezogen.


----------



## Männix (7. Mai 2006)

Ich bin nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder dabei!
Eine runde Sache, von A bis Z!

Lob und Dank an die Organisatoren!


----------



## bikehumanumest (8. Mai 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> persönliche ärgernisse: bei der anreise geblitzt worden (war nich der einzige-wie kann man nur sonntags morgens blitzen ) und in der startaufstellung nen platten bekommen- ist mir auch noch nicht passiert. naja, bis zum start war der ersatzschlauch eingezogen.



ich glaub der blitzer war extra für die marathon anreiser aufgebaut...ich war ab da aber richtig wach und mein puls auf 180...nachdem ich um 5uhr aufgestanden bin und wegen meiner allergie noch im dämmerzustand war...

ich stand übrigens direkt neben dir und kann dir sagen lieber ein platten vor dem rennen, wie im rennen nach 3,5h wenn du direkt hinter den beiden führenden holländern in deiner altersgruppe liegst 



(hier hinter dem teamkollegen von limit83 der gewonnen hat)

und deine patrone nur noch ca 1bar ausspuckt... und auch keiner der netten mitfahrer dir mit luft aushelfen kann/will... da hab ich noch nen kurzen duathlon zum nächsten campingplatz eingebaut, wo doch tatsächlich jemand eine luftpumpe hatte - na ja 15minuten verloren dann wurds nur noch der 7.platz statt 3.oder 4 . nächstes mal hab ich 2 patronen und schläuche dabei...

meine frau hat mir übrigens erzählt dass das schlammloch während des rennens immer weiter bewässert wurde, weil manche fahrer drumrumgefahren sind... das muss wirklich nicht sein...!!! ein fahrer hat sich auch echt wehgemacht als er versuchte das unnötige bike verdrecken 50meter vor dem ziel zu vermeiden...

ansonsten wars wieder ganz nett...

joe


----------



## rpo35 (8. Mai 2006)

Wo ich hier eben Joe's Posting sehe, fallen mir meine Sünden ein...ich hab total vergessen Dich anzurufen...  Es rannten einfach zu viele Biker rum, die ich kannte...sorry... 
Die Veranstaltung war genial...ok, selbstgebastelte Schlammgruben finde ich auch kindisch und bin dran vorbei...und geblitzt wurde ich auch... 
Mit meinem Ergebnis bin ich auch mehr als zufrieden; in meiner Altersklasse 8er von 108 und fast die 3 Std.-Marke erreicht  

Also bis zum nächsten mal !!

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (8. Mai 2006)

Schöne Strecke, die Trails waren so richtig nach meinem Geschmack. Da hat sich das Leiden auf der Mittaldistanz mal gelohnt. Zum Schlammloch wurde schon genug gesagt. Fürs gute Wetter kann ja keiner was. 

Danke an rpo fürs Mitnehmen (hatten wir bei der Blitze eigentlich gelächelt? ), an die 10 Herren, die es scheinbar genossen haben an der Saar einer Frau hinterhezuhecheln (hätte auch mal gerne Windschatten gehabt ) und die Herren in schwarz/rot und hellblau (zum Merken von Radmarke oder Trikotaufschrift war ich nicht mehr fähig) für die Unterhaltung, den Windschatten und die Motivation kurz bevor und im Schlussanstieg .

Ergebnis: mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## Kelme (8. Mai 2006)

Nachdem künstliche Bewässerung wohl doch nicht so gut ankommt - danke an das Saarland für den Test - werde ich die Feuerwehr für Samstag, 13. Mai abbestellen und die Regenritter trocken ins Ziel kommen lassen. Auf natürlichen Regen habe ich entgegen aller Gerüchte keinen Einfluss. Ehrlich.


Kelme - Rest siehe Signatur.


----------



## wimpy (8. Mai 2006)

das mit dem schlamm war nicht wirklich nicht der renner wenn man zuschauer unterhalten will kann man auch einen clown mieten oder so 

aber sonst echt super bin 2007 wieder dabei   wäre mir 6 km vorm ziel nicht der sattel abgefallen und hätt ich den passenden imbus dabei gehabt    wär ich 15 minuten eher im ziel gewesen


----------



## bikehumanumest (8. Mai 2006)

ratte schrieb:
			
		

> Danke an rpo fürs Mitnehmen (hatten wir bei der Blitze eigentlich gelächelt? ),



vorschlag : wir könnten ja alle fotos von der tempomessung hier posten wenn wir sie haben... inkl. erreichter geschwindigkeit...ich denke da liege ich wenigstens auf einem podestplatz...leider

joe


----------



## leeqwar (8. Mai 2006)

ähem, wo stand denn eigentlich der blitzer ? von mettlach bis orscholz hoch bin ich in einer kolonne von polizeiautos gefahren, das würde ein interessantes foto werden...

weitere meinungen gibts übrigens im lokalforum.


----------



## _t.o.o.l_ (8. Mai 2006)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> .....weitere meinungen gibts übrigens im lokalforum.


 ...und im Gästeforum der Homepage ... 

http://www.saarschleifen-bike-marathon.de/gaestebuch.php

gruss 
t o o l


----------



## easymtbiker (8. Mai 2006)

bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> vorschlag : wir könnten ja alle fotos von der tempomessung hier posten wenn wir sie haben... inkl. erreichter geschwindigkeit...ich denke da liege ich wenigstens auf einem podestplatz...leider


ok, wird gemacht. ich dürfte  bei 15kmh zuviel liegen....
bei dir hört es sich aber böse an.... bist du wenigstens unter 25kmh geblieben?


----------



## zeitweiser (8. Mai 2006)

Der Blitzer stand hinter der Ausfahrt Schwemlingen am Autobahnende.
Die haben gewusst, daß Ihr alle schnell eure Startnummern holen wollt.
Ich hab von  dem Blitzer noch 10min. vorher im Radio gehört.
Nach dem heftigen Schlussanstieg beim Marathon war das Loch doch harmlos.
Outdoor ist Outdoor .Nicht daß noch einer sagt ,daß die Schlammpassagen gefehlt hätten.
Aber wenn ich schon durch ein Schlammloch fahren muss,dann will ich wenigstens das wohlverdiente Bier.Aber da gab es wohl einige Kollegen die etwas mehr Durst hatten und die letzten die ins Ziel gekommen sind konnten der Erdingertruppe noch beim Abwasch zuschauen.
War dann nicht mehr so lustig.Egal Nudeln warn ja noch da.
Nochmal Lob an die Veranstalter und das gesamte Team und besonders die Zuschauer die an  der steilen Auffahrt nach der Schleuse einen Lärm wie im Fussballstadion gemacht haben und so manchen mit Ihren Anfeuerungsrufen im Sattel gehalten haben.
Mir hats richtig Spass gemacht und ich werd auch nächstes Jahr wieder dabei sein.


----------



## bikehumanumest (9. Mai 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> ok, wird gemacht. ich dürfte  bei 15kmh zuviel liegen....
> bei dir hört es sich aber böse an.... bist du wenigstens unter 25kmh geblieben?



das kommt drauf an ob an der stelle 100 oder 80 war...hab mich tierisch aufgeregt weil ich sehr früh unterwegs war ausser mir niemand in der nähe und eine bestens ausgebaute zweispurige strasse...klar autobahnende stand da vorher, aber die fahrbahn hat sich bis zum blitzer nicht verändert...für mich abzocke... in der nähe von kindergärten,schulen etc. versteh ich ja sowas...

joe


----------



## rpo35 (9. Mai 2006)

bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> das kommt drauf an ob an der stelle 100 oder 80 war...


Ähm...ich glaube 80...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (9. Mai 2006)

@die geblitzten: um die uhrzeit und an der stelle ist wirklich fies. hoffentlich seid ihr noch in luxemburg tanken gewesen, um die kosten halbwegs ausgeglichen zu halten !? aus unerfindlichem grund bin ich merzig ab und den längeren weg über mettlach gefahren. vielleicht männliche intuition  

@zeitweiser: wenn wir das geahnt hätten, hätten wir dir ein bier im schatten aufgehoben.


----------



## rpo35 (9. Mai 2006)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> @die geblitzten: um die uhrzeit und an der stelle ist wirklich fies. hoffentlich seid ihr noch in luxemburg tanken gewesen, um die kosten halbwegs ausgeglichen zu halten !?...


Nee, war mir zu umständlich bzw. ich wollte möglichst schnell nach Hause.
Mit ein bisschen Glück wird's erst gar nicht nach Belgien geschickt...ist schon vorgekommen...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Limit83 (9. Mai 2006)

Genau, von dem Blitzer hab ich auch im Radio gehört und bin daher über Mettlach gefahren, da ich da sonst 100%ig reingerauscht wäre und dann wäre ein Pleiten Pech und Pannen Tag perfekt gewesen.
Ansonsten wiedermal eine Top Veranstaltung. Aus Sicht des Teams mussten es die "Alten" richten. Aus Vereinssicht übernahmend dies die "Jungen" auf der Kurze "Schleife". s. Rennbericht auf der Vereinshomepage.
Gruß Limit!


----------



## das_Bergwerk (12. Mai 2006)

Hallo
Ja der Blitzer war ja wohl ne miese abzocke hab ihn zum Glück kurz vorher im Radio gehört  

Mal was anderes hat den jemand von euch eine der drei strecken zufällig mittels GPS aufgezeichnet?????? und könnte diese zur Verfügung stellen    
Das wäre sehr nett würd gern ma so an die saarschleife fahren.
Weil Strecke merken war nich drinn bei dem Pulsschlag     
MFG


----------



## rpo35 (12. Mai 2006)

GPS-Track kann ich liefern, allerdings nur den vom letzten Jahr.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## das_Bergwerk (12. Mai 2006)

Das wär Spitze   
wie komm ich ran???
mfg


----------



## _t.o.o.l_ (12. Mai 2006)

Saarschleife schrieb:
			
		

> @zeitweiser: Eine Karte gab es noch nie auf unserer Homepage da wir die Strecke aus naturschutzrechtlichen Gründen nicht veröffentlichen dürfen. Letztes Jahr ist mal eine Karte der Strecke hier durch das Forum gegeistert.
> Kann dir aber nicht sagen wo und wer diese Karte eingestellt hat.
> 
> Bitte aber alle darum keine genaue Karte der Strecke hier oder sonstwo im Netz zu veröffentlichen. Wir bekommen sonst nur Stress und das führt nur dazu das wir die schönsten Stellen aus der Strecke streichen müssen.
> ...



 Bitte beachten, und immer schön Privat Mail benutzen 

Grüsse von der schönen Saarschleife

T O O L


----------



## das_Bergwerk (12. Mai 2006)

ohhhhhhhh   
ahhhaaa gut zu wissen , na ist dann auch besser so. 
wir wollen ja alle nächstes jahr wiederkommen um die trail zu genießen
schaun mer al was draus wird wenn ich an der schleife unterwegs bin gibt ja auch noch andere schöne stellen zu biken da    
mfg


----------

